# Help: How do I attach Interval trades to my Marriott account



## SuperBeav39 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have two trades through Interval that I would like to attach to my Marriott Rewards account.  I thought I read a thread about this previously, but could not find it through a search.

I called Marriott and the lady on the phone said that she could not attach them for me, that either MVCI or Interval has to do it.  That doesn't seem right to me (but maybe it is??)

Can anybody point me in the right direction of how I can accomplish this?

Thanks!


----------



## rrazzorr (Aug 27, 2013)

In the past I've emailed the resort directly few weeks prior to checking, with any other additional requests. That seems to work out OK.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 27, 2013)

There are numerous threads on this, but search can be a challenge.

Marriott Rewards does this for you. 

The way we do it is as follows.

About a week after the trade, we pull up the II trade certificate. It will show a Marriott formatted Reservation number. (Its called a reservation number. 8 digits beginning with an 8 or 9.)

Simply call Marriott and say, "I have a reservation that I would like to attach to my MR account." Give them the reservation number. Takes 2 minutes. I don't ever mention II etc. That usually makes them think they cannot do it.

The reason you need to wait a week or so is for II to move the traded week into your name. If you call too soon, MR will tell you that reservation number is not in your name.


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Thanks!*



Mr. Vker said:


> There are numerous threads on this, but search can be a challenge.
> 
> Marriott Rewards does this for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  This is exactly what I did except I did not wait a week.  So I'll give it a shot next week.  I also made the mistake of mentioning that it was a trade, which put the lady I was speaking with in a very negative stance right off the bat.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 27, 2013)

Most TUGgers are finding that the telephone reps aren't as willing to attach an MR number to an II exchange as they used to be.  It's recommended that you use an email request instead; see this TUG post.


----------



## dualrated2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Find the eight number number as suggested, use the Reservation look-up function on Marriott.com to see if it is in the system yet. Once it is listed there, just email customer.care@vacationclub.com and ask them to add it to your account. Normally they will add it within a few hours.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 27, 2013)

I have always called the rewards line and they have added it quickly with no exceptions. I have never had any trouble at all. I have done it at least 20 times in the last year. This should be the MR rep and not MVCI. The reason is because the reservation does not belong to MVCI and is not related to your MVCI account. As mentioned you do have to wait until it is in Marriott's system otherwise there is no reservation to attach your MR# to.


----------



## Kdjk5467 (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you just add it once you are there?


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 27, 2013)

Kdjk5467 said:


> Can you just add it once you are there?



Yes, you can add it when you check in.

If you have Marriott Rewards status (especially if you are platinum), it helps if they know prior to check-in so you get your platinum bonus (500 MR points).


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2013)

SuperBeav39 said:


> I have two trades through Interval that I would like to attach to my Marriott Rewards account.  I thought I read a thread about this previously, but could not find it through a search.
> 
> I called Marriott and the lady on the phone said that she could not attach them for me, that either MVCI or Interval has to do it.  That doesn't seem right to me (but maybe it is??)
> 
> ...



I think the problem you may have had is that if you tried to add your MR# to the confirmation you just confirmed last night, it won't be in the Marriott system in your name yet. Even the one I confirmed around 8:00pm ET last night wasn't in there this morning. I don't know the cutoff time, but it is an overnight process for II to send the details to Marriott to update the reservation so it is in your name.

Once in your name, go the e-mail route. If they can't add it themselves, they will forward it to MVC Owner Services to add the number. What are the unit codes on the reservations, do they begin with H or are only 4 digits, if so, they should be able to reply rather quickly adding the number. If it begins with a D, they will likely have to forward to MVC Owner Services to add the number. That has been my experience, YMMV.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 27, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have always called the rewards line and they have added it quickly with no exceptions. I have never had any trouble at all. I have done it at least 20 times in the last year. This should be the MR rep and not MVCI. The reason is because the reservation does not belong to MVCI and is not related to your MVCI account. As mentioned you do have to wait until it is in Marriott's system otherwise there is no reservation to attach your MR# to.



I have not been as successful. It seems that if the II unit code begins with a D, the reps at Marriott Rewards can't add the MR number to the confirmation, they have to forward it to MVC Owner Services. At least that has been my experience. Reps are more and more unwilling, at least for me, to add the MR number to an II exchange. I find though that the e-mail to Internet Customer Care works best.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have always called the rewards line and they have added it quickly with no exceptions. I have never had any trouble at all. I have done it at least 20 times in the last year. This should be the MR rep and not MVCI. The reason is because the reservation does not belong to MVCI and is not related to your MVCI account. As mentioned you do have to wait until it is in Marriott's system otherwise there is no reservation to attach your MR# to.



Is there a difference bewteen the Plat Elite telephone number and the Marriott Rewards telephone number?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I have not been as successful. It seems that if the II unit code begins with a D, the reps at Marriott Rewards can't add the MR number to the confirmation, they have to forward it to MVC Owner Services. At least that has been my experience. Reps are more and more unwilling, at least for me, to add the MR number to an II exchange. I find though that the e-mail to Internet Customer Care works best.



I have added a D. I have added one D and three H. The reps had no hesitation in adding them. Maybe I got lucky but it didn't seem like they were forwarding the request. One time I added six at once.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2013)

Old Hickory said:


> Is there a difference bewteen the Plat Elite telephone number and the Marriott Rewards telephone number?



I am currently Gold but it is a different support number. You will see the support line appropriate for your membership level when you go to the MR Customer Service page at https://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi. If you are logged in and an Elite status you will see "Gold Reservations: (XXX) XXX-XXXX | Gold Customer Support: (XXX) XXX-XXXX" above the world contact info. If you log out and clear your remembered user name this line will disappear.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have added a D. I have added one D and three H. The reps had no hesitation in adding them. Maybe I got lucky but it didn't seem like they were forwarding the request. One time I added six at once.



It probably seems unbelievable to you that others have difficulty with getting any reps - MVCI or Marriott Rewards reps - to do it.  "What?!  It's simple!"  But believe me, when they changed whatever it was they changed a few years ago, those of us who hadn't had any difficulties up to that point were as surprised as you are now.  Now we just skip the telephone games altogether and go with the email route that's proven to work every time.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> It probably seems unbelievable to you that others have difficulty with getting any reps - MVCI or Marriott Rewards reps - to do it.  "What?!  It's simple!"  But believe me, when they changed whatever it was they changed a few years ago, those of us who hadn't had any difficulties up to that point were as surprised as you are now.  Now we just skip the telephone games altogether and go with the email route that's proven to work every time.



It does surprise me because not only have I not had trouble but they seem eager to do it. Perhaps they had hiccups when they changed something and now it is worked out. All mine have been in the last 6 months or so and I have done about 16 in about 5 calls.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperBeav39 said:


> I called Marriott and the lady on the phone said that she could not attach them for me, that either MVCI or Interval has to do it.  That doesn't seem right to me (but maybe it is??)


1. Hang up.
2. Call back.
3. Ask again.
4. Repeat as often as necessary.

I usually just ask "if they can put my MR# on my reservation so that I can see it in my Marriott.com account".  That usually gets the best response.  But once in a while you run across people who don't know how, or think they're not supposed to, or whatever.  Don't argue.  It's quicker (and less stressful) to just hang up and call back.

You can add it when you check in (and perhaps even when you check out), but I always like to get it taken care of as early as possible so I don't forget later.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It does surprise me because not only have I not had trouble but they seem eager to do it. Perhaps they had hiccups when they changed something and now it is worked out. All mine have been in the last 6 months or so and I have done about 16 in about 5 calls.



But as you can see from folks who are posting that they are still having difficulties, there are obviously still issues whether you've come across them or not.  You might want to knock on wood that your streak doesn't end.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> But as you can see from folks who are posting that they are still having difficulties, there are obviously still issues whether you've come across them or not.  You might want to knock on wood that your streak doesn't end.



Indeed  I have never mentioned II. I have always just made sure the reservation is in Marriott's system. I wonder if that makes any difference.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 28, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Indeed  I have never mentioned II. I have always just made sure the reservation is in Marriott's system. I wonder if that makes any difference.



With anything Marriott it seems like the difference could be something as completely unrelated as how high above the horizon the North Star will be viewable tonight.  Sometimes there's just no rhyme or reason.


----------



## skyequeen (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree with the Tugger who recommended hanging up and dialing again if the person you reach says they can't help you with this.  I always get the exchange or Getaway attached but sometimes have to call a few times or alternate between a Marriott Rewards rep, a customer service rep and a reservations person.  Can't recall which worked correctly last time.  BTW, depending upon when you call, the call may be routed to a person in a unit that genuinely cannot help you, which happened to me maybe a month ago.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> 1. Hang up.
> 2. Call back.
> 3. Ask again.
> 4. Repeat as often as necessary.
> ...





skyequeen said:


> I agree with the Tugger who recommended hanging up and dialing again if the person you reach says they can't help you with this.  I always get the exchange or Getaway attached but sometimes have to call a few times or alternate between a Marriott Rewards rep, a customer service rep and a reservations person.  Can't recall which worked correctly last time.  BTW, depending upon when you call, the call may be routed to a person in a unit that genuinely cannot help you, which happened to me maybe a month ago.



With the e-mail option, I see no need to go through the aggravation and time of calling explaining, hanging up and then calling back. The e-mail is quick and painless and to date has never failed. I am seeing more cases where Marriott Rewards is forwarding it to MVCI to have the number added.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 29, 2013)

I did exactly what others in this thread suggested. I sent an email. I got an email back with in a few hours saying it was done. I went on my Marriott Reward's acct and it showed up. Thank you, I never even knew it could be so easy!


----------



## frank808 (Aug 29, 2013)

I called the platinum line and gave the rep the reservation number.  She told me
that she could not add the number on.  Before this I went to my MR account and checked to make sure the reservation was already in my name.  She told me I would have to contact MVC to add the reservation number to my MR account.  So I just fired off an email to customer service at marriott with reservation number and my MR number.  6 hours later I get an email saying it is done and check my MR account and reservation now shows.

I wonder if marriott is changing something as I used to be able to do this by calling in.


----------



## ira g (Aug 29, 2013)

I booked an II exchange yesterday into a marriott and called the Platinum elite line today and the exchange was posted into my MR account within 30 seconds.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 29, 2013)

frank808 said:


> I wonder if marriott is changing something as I used to be able to do this by calling in.


Nope, you just got someone who didn't know how to do it or didn't realize it could be done.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I had trouble getting it done last year and had 3 different agents say it couldn't be done.  I emailed Customer Care and they said that they were unable to add or alter the reservation in anyway but if I waited until 1-2 weeks before the stay I could call the resort directly and they would be able to add it or I could wait and do it at check in.  I called the resort in Hilton Head 2 weeks prior and they added my number without any problem.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Nope, you just got someone who didn't know how to do it or didn't realize it could be done.



This may or may not be true. I have had a situation in the same phone call to the same rep where they were able to add the number to one confirmation but not another. So it wasn't a situation where they didn't know how or didn't think it could be done. There were certain reservations where the number simply couldn't be added by that rep. When I e-mailed the information to Internet Customer Care, it was subsequently forwarded to MVC Owner Services, who were then able to add it somehow.


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Update*

Just a quick update on this.  I sent an email to the Internet Customer Care address that was provided in this thread and, as Dioxide predicted, I received an email this morning stating that my request had been forwarded to MVCI.

I assume this should get it resolved.  If it doesn't, I'll update again.

Thank you to everybody for your help.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 30, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> This may or may not be true. I have had a situation in the same phone call to the same rep where they were able to add the number to one confirmation but not another. So it wasn't a situation where they didn't know how or didn't think it could be done. There were certain reservations where the number simply couldn't be added by that rep. When I e-mailed the information to Internet Customer Care, it was subsequently forwarded to MVC Owner Services, who were then able to add it somehow.


Was one of them a really recent reservation?  It seems like it takes a day or two before it actually gets changed to your name, and you can't add your MR# until then.


----------



## TravelAmore (Aug 30, 2013)

It may be my naivety, but my last two exchanges through II resulted in receiving an email from the Marriott property a few weeks prior to check-in requesting preferences (high floor, building, etc.) When I responded, I added my MR # and within hours the reservation showed in my MR account and our elite preferences were automatically added to the reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 30, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Was one of them a really recent reservation?  It seems like it takes a day or two before it actually gets changed to your name, and you can't add your MR# until then.



No, they were seasoned reservations. You can read about it in this thread.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 30, 2013)

TravelAmore said:


> It may be my naivety, but my last two exchanges through II resulted in receiving an email from the Marriott property a few weeks prior to check-in requesting preferences (high floor, building, etc.) When I responded, I added my MR # and within hours the reservation showed in my MR account and our elite preferences were automatically added to the reservation.



Those emails are now pretty much standard across all Marriott resorts. They're generated at the Owner Services level but set up with the responses going directly to the individual resorts.  (The fact that they're generic is why some of the info in them doesn't seem to make much sense at certain resorts - like the request to be, 'close to elevators' at resorts which have maybe five or six units per floor, or the requests for extra towels for a fee at the resorts which routinely hand out extra towels poolside.)

But it's a good suggestion, to make sure your MR number is included when responding to the emails.  It could be another way to combat Marriott's inconsistency with attaching MR numbers, as evidenced by the extremely experienced Marriott owners who are sharing their difficulties in this thread.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 30, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Was one of them a really recent reservation?  It seems like it takes a day or two before it actually gets changed to your name, and you can't add your MR# until then.



You might want to knock on wood, too, like Saintsfanfl, that your successful streak doesn't end.  Really, your experience is not borne out by experienced Marriott owners/II exchangers who are noticing a definite change in the system these last several years.  Marriott is not consistent at all with this!  The problem isn't with the folks trying to get their MR numbers attached, it's somewhere in the Marriott/II coding system.  Something (or someone?) is telling many Marriott reps that they can't do it, and it's not us.  We know it can be done; we're just trying to let others know the easiest way to get it done.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 30, 2013)

It has taken me a couple calls once in a while, but I've always been able to get it done over the phone.  I'll definitely keep email in mind if I do run across a problem.


----------



## ahdah (Aug 31, 2013)

*Thanks, hope it works!*

I did as several suggested, I emailed customer care and gave them my reservation number for three visits in Sept., Oct., and Nov. 
I gave them my MR number and my name and address.
Now I have my fingers crossed that they will add it to my account.
I will keep you posted when I hear back.

Thanks again!


----------



## ahdah (Sep 1, 2013)

*Quick answer*

A few hours after my request, I received this email:

Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacation Worldwide with your request.
I have added your Marriott Rewards Number to your up coming reservations for Marriott's Barony Beach, Marriott's Shelter Cove and Marriott's Ocean Watch as per your request.

So happy to have found this post.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## lhwhizz (Sep 13, 2013)

*Reservations added*

After reading these posts I sent email to Customer.care@vacationclub.com to add two of my reservations to my Marriott Rewards account. When I checked the next morning they were there.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 4, 2013)

*Looks as if my "lucky streak" has run out*

Good day Xxx Xxxxxxxxxxx,

Your request to add your rewards number to this stay was forwarded to my attention.  Because exchange weeks can be modified, Marriott Reward numbers are added at the time of check in.  I’ve sent the resort a note to let them know that you will be arriving and requesting to add your rewards number to this reservation.  Please know that this request will be taken care of upon your arrival.  Congratulations on your exchange and I hope you have a wonderful vacation.

Sincerely,

Lisa

Lisa Gordon
Customer Care
Marriott Vacations Worldwide



Interesting....I think my reservation was just not in the system yet....I will wait a few days and email again. I can now access it online and 'see' it on the Marriott.com website.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 4, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> Good day Xxx Xxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> Your request to add your rewards number to this stay was forwarded to my attention.  Because exchange weeks can be modified, Marriott Reward numbers are added at the time of check in.  I’ve sent the resort a note to let them know that you will be arriving and requesting to add your rewards number to this reservation.  Please know that this request will be taken care of upon your arrival.  Congratulations on your exchange and I hope you have a wonderful vacation.
> 
> ...



I think I will stick to just calling the elite hotline. It has not failed me yet. It is possible their policy changed recently but it would be a Marriott policy and not Marriott Vacations.


----------



## LoraAnn (Oct 4, 2013)

I had three II exchanges to add my MR number to last week so  I tried different methods to see what worked best:
1st - emailed ownerservices@vacationclub.com - they told me it could not be done
2nd - internet.customer.care@marriott.com was done within two hours
3rd - I emailed pre-arrival at the resort they responded that they did it but two days later it still did not show up online

The first request I sent an email to internet.customer.care@marriott.com after owner services said "no" and this one I actually got a response that it had to go through the vacation club and that they forwarded my request. The following day I got a confirmation and it showed online.

The third request I sent another email to internet.customer.care@marriott.com after pre-arrival told me it was done but I couldn't see it and like #2 I got a response within a couple hours and it was done.

I wonder if it has more to do with the rep you get and less to do with what department you ask...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 4, 2013)

LoraAnn said:


> I had three II exchanges to add my MR number to last week so  I tried different methods to see what worked best:
> 1st - emailed ownerservices@vacationclub.com - they told me it could not be done
> 2nd - internet.customer.care@marriott.com was done within two hours
> 3rd - I emailed pre-arrival at the resort they responded that they did it but two days later it still did not show up online
> ...



Vacation Club and Marriott are two completely separate companies. Vacation Club has no control over Marriott's reward system. All they can do is put in a request. This is why it is inefficient to ask owner services to add your MR# to a reservation that you don't even own through the Vacation Club.

It is much better to go directly to the source, which is Marriott Rewards customer service. They have direct access to adding a rewards number to a reservation.

You can also add it at check-in or during a stay but I always like to have it in my account before hand. Peace of mind I guess.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 4, 2013)

I recently booked a Marriott Week - Kaui Beach Club - through Interval. A week later I reviewed the suggestions posted here about adding our MR # so that it will appear in our account. I went the email route. The response I received included a 'new' piece of information as to the reason why it could not be added to our MR account. They said: "Because the name on the reservation does not match our name, it cannot be added at this time."


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 5, 2013)

LoraAnn said:


> I wonder if it has more to do with the rep you get and less to do with what department you ask...


Exactly right.  Many don't know how to do it, and will just tell you it can't be done.  That's why the FlyerTalk mantra "hang up and call back" works so well.



b2bailey said:


> They said: "Because the name on the reservation does not match our name, it cannot be added at this time."


If you try to add it too soon after getting the exchange, it's still in the owner's name.  I'm not sure how long you have to wait, but I think it's just a day or two.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 5, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> Interesting....I think my reservation was just not in the system yet....I will wait a few days and email again. I can now access it online and 'see' it on the Marriott.com website.



You have to wait until you can see it in your name on Marriott.com when looking up the reservation. If you try to attach it the same day you get confirmation, they won't be able to add it since it isn't in your name yet.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 5, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You have to wait until you can see it in your name on Marriott.com when looking up the reservation. If you try to attach it the same day you get confirmation, they won't be able to add it since it isn't in your name yet.



I believe in my excitement to see what view I received, I did it before it was on the website.  Now I can see it so will try again to the email provided.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 5, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> I believe in my excitement to see what view I received, I did it before it was on the website.  Now I can see it so will try again to the email provided.



You can figure out what view the unit is based on the unit code on My History on the II website. Look for the four or five character unit code and compare it to this list. You can do this the instant your exchange is confirmed, not need to wait for it to show on Marriott.com.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 5, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You can figure out what view the unit is based on the unit code on My History on the II website. Look for the four or five character unit code and compare it to this list. You can do this the instant your exchange is confirmed, not need to wait for it to show on Marriott.com.



You are the best!

"1st - emailed ownerservices@vacationclub.com - they told me it could not be done
2nd - internet.customer.care@marriott.com was done within two hours
3rd - I emailed pre-arrival at the resort they responded that they did it but two days later it still did not show up online"

I used email #2 and had the number added in 2 hours. Thanks.


----------



## javabean (Oct 5, 2013)

I just got off the phone with a Marriott reservation representative. Following the suggestions mentioned above I gave the rep my Marriott member number and said that I wanted to make sure a few reservations were listed on my account. I read off the "Reservation Number" from my II confirmation. She added it and we progressed to each of the remaining reservations. One was an AC, one was a Getaway, and one was and exchange. I never mentioned Interval as part of my conversation. She thanked me, I thanked her, refreshed my online account screen and all three had been added. I hope everyone has as simple an experience as I just did. Safe travels to all.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

*Marriott Rewards points for Interval Stays?*

I just received my statement for our stay last week at Harbour Lakes. Anyways, there is a spot for a Marriott Rewards number. I have one but never gave it them as I assumed that I would not get any points for trading in. Was I wrong? If so, I'd like to call and give my MR #. I guess I kinda doubt that they give points for the very cheap weeklong trade into a 2 bedroom lol.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 8, 2013)

They might give points for incidentals (I'm not sure -- I've never had a charge for incidentals on a Marriott timeshare stay), but there are a couple things that adding your MR# will do:

1) You'll be able to see your stays in your Marriott account online.
2) If you're Platinum, you will get the (500 point?) arrival gift.
3) You will earn 7 nights towards elite credit.  (This is a big one for me -- I think I had 35 nights from timeshare stays this year, giving me a big head start to earning Platinum!)


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> They might give points for incidentals (I'm not sure -- I've never had a charge for incidentals on a Marriott timeshare stay), but there are a couple things that adding your MR# will do:
> 
> 1) You'll be able to see your stays in your Marriott account online.
> 2) If you're Platinum, you will get the (500 point?) arrival gift.
> 3) *You will earn 7 nights towards elite credit.  (This is a big one for me -- I think I had 35 nights from timeshare stays this year, giving me a big head start to earning Platinum!)*



I really wish I'd known that...We had like 2 Lakeshore Reserve weeklong stays, this week from Harbour Lakes and I think one other Marriott stay this year alone. We live close to Orlando so we grab weeks whenever we can with an XYZ and just use them for a weekend. I'd love to be Platinum! At least I know now. Can I call and have this 7 night stay credited anyways? Is there any way I can get my other Marriott nights credited from earlier this year??


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I really wish I'd known that...We had like 2 Lakeshore Reserve weeklong stays, this week from Harbour Lakes and I think one other Marriott stay this year alone. We live close to Orlando so we grab weeks whenever we can with an XYZ and just use them for a weekend. I'd love to be Platinum! At least I know now. Can I call and have this 7 night stay credited anyways? Is there any way I can get my other Marriott nights credited from earlier this year??



For prior stays, sign in to your Marriott Rewards account, click on "Rewards Account Activity" in the dropdown menu under "MY ACCOUNT" then on "View Rewards Activity."  Towards the bottom of that page on the right there's a "Missing Stay Request Form" link.  Click on that and complete the form for each stay.

If that doesn't work within the 10-days period, use the email contact (minus the <> symbols): <internet.customer.care@marriott.com>

{eta} Yes Michael, incidental spends at the resorts earn MRP's and any bonuses if the stays are charged to a Chase Marriott VISA card.


----------



## golf4hrs (Oct 8, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> They might give points for incidentals (I'm not sure -- I've never had a charge for incidentals on a Marriott timeshare stay), but there are a couple things that adding your MR# will do:
> 
> 1) You'll be able to see your stays in your Marriott account online.
> 2) If you're Platinum, you will get the (500 point?) arrival gift.
> 3) You will earn 7 nights towards elite credit.  (This is a big one for me -- I think I had 35 nights from timeshare stays this year, giving me a big head start to earning Platinum!)



Yes, all the Marriott timeshare stays add up to extra Elite Credit.  It really helped me get to Platinum Elite Lifetime a lot quicker than I ever dreamed about.  750 nights is the achievable goal.  I usually skip the 500 point arrival gift and get the unlimited drink mug ($34.95 retail value) instead at Marriott Ko'Olina.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh wow!! I just called and they can credit 18 months worth of stays. That might not get us Platinum, but should get us to gold at least. WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Oh wow!! I just called and they can credit 18 months worth of stays. That might not get us Platinum, but should get us to gold at least. WHOOHOO!!!



Can you please confirm which number/office you called, to add another data point to this ongoing thread about MR credit for II exchanges?  Thanks!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Can you please confirm which number/office you called, to add another data point to this ongoing thread about MR credit for II exchanges?  Thanks!



I called the Marriott Rewards number 1-801-468-4000. The person I spoke to was "Marissa". She was very nice and very helpful.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

Marriott only credited us 7 nights. When I called, they said that if you are not a Marriott owner booking on your own points, you do not get credit. That does not sound consistent with what I am reading in this thread at all! Can anyone speak to this??

OMG, this guy just told me that the timeshare owner would receive credit for my traded-in stays lol. Ummmmm...I think I need to hang up and call back tomorrow.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Marriott only credited us 7 nights. When I called, they said that if you are not a Marriott owner booking on your own points, you do not get credit. That does not sound consistent with what I am reading in this thread at all! Can anyone speak to this??
> 
> OMG, this guy just told me that the timeshare owner would receive credit for my traded-in stays lol. Ummmmm...I think I need to hang up and call back tomorrow.



I've been able to get nights credit (since July 2008) for II exchanges, XYZ & getaway weeks at Marriott Vacation Club properties. However the II reservation must be in the same name as the Marriott Rewards account.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> I've been able to get nights credit (since July 2008) for II exchanges, XYZ & getaway weeks at Marriott Vacation Club properties. However the II reservation must be in the same name as the Marriott Rewards account.



It is in the same name, BUT my II account has my name and then "Revokable Living Trust" after it whereas my Marriott Rewards account just has my name. Is that what is causing the problem? They did credit one random 7 night stay back in May 2013 but claim that they can't credit any of the others because I traded in From what I'm reading on here, that makes no sense.

I used an email linked to the first page of this thread and the 3 Marriott res. #'s that I still have to try to get the stays credited to my account just now. The email I used is internet.customer.care@marriott.com . I'll post back as to whether or not I was successful. Somehow I doubt it. I think it's probably a LOT easier when you email and get the stays attached to your account BEFORE you go on vacation. It might be too little, too late for all of my Marriott stays so far (other than that one random 7 night stay).


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> For prior stays, sign in to your Marriott Rewards account, click on "Rewards Account Activity" in the dropdown menu under "MY ACCOUNT" then on "View Rewards Activity."  Towards the bottom of that page on the right there's a "Missing Stay Request Form" link.  Click on that and complete the form for each stay.
> 
> If that doesn't work within the 10-days period, use the email contact (minus the <> symbols): <internet.customer.care@marriott.com>
> 
> {eta} Yes Michael, incidental spends at the resorts earn MRP's and any bonuses if the stays are charged to a Chase Marriott VISA card.



After talking to the guy who was convinced that non-owners cannot get nights credited for stays, I skipped the missing stay request form and went right to the email you posted. I'll update as to whether or not I am successful.

ETA - I do not have the Marriott res. #'s for like 6 of my previous stays. I no longer have the emails from II or Marriott on those. Can I just call Marriott and get the res. #'s or what? I want to do the "missing credit" thing for all of those stays some go back to 2009 so maybe I won't get credit for those, but now I want to try.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 8, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> It is in the same name, BUT my II account has my name and then "Revokable Living Trust" after it whereas my Marriott Rewards account just has my name. Is that what is causing the problem? They did credit one random 7 night stay back in May 2013 but claim that they can't credit any of the others because I traded in From what I'm reading on here, that makes no sense.



I don't know if the name difference is the problem. If the names don't match exactly that might be the issue. 

I always make sure they have my name & MR number on the reservation when I checkin. It was my understanding that you can't attach your MR number after you have checked out. 

I've never heard that they can go back 18 months & credit your account. Maybe that only works for Marriott owners, because that is easy for them to verify with the ownership account?

Please let us know what you find out from Marriott Rewards. Good luck!!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> I don't know if the name difference is the problem. If the names don't match exactly that might be the issue.
> 
> I always make sure they have my name & MR number on the reservation when I checkin. It was my understanding that you can't attach your MR number after you have checked out.
> 
> ...



I'll bet that you are correct about that...it probably only does work for Marriott owners. Oh well...it looks like these points don't roll over from year to year, so I'd get Gold this year only to lose it in January? Maybe not worth the hassle now that I think about it. In the future, I will add my MR number to my res. before check-in though.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2013)

Updating to say that I already heard back from internet customer care and they said that nothing on the bills could be credited to my account?? I was not looking for MR points. I was looking to have the nights credited. I guess that can't be done in retrospect...oh well. Live and learn. From now on I'll make sure that my MR number is added to the Marriott res. # prior to check-in.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 9, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Marriott only credited us 7 nights. When I called, they said that if you are not a Marriott owner booking on your own points, you do not get credit. That does not sound consistent with what I am reading in this thread at all! Can anyone speak to this??
> 
> OMG, this guy just told me that the timeshare owner would receive credit for my traded-in stays lol. Ummmmm...I think I need to hang up and call back tomorrow.


Yes, definitely hang up and call back.  No need to even wait until tomorrow.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 9, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> After talking to the guy who was convinced that non-owners cannot get nights credited for stays, I skipped the missing stay request form and went right to the email you posted. I'll update as to whether or not I am successful.
> 
> ETA - I do not have the Marriott res. #'s for like 6 of my previous stays. I no longer have the emails from II or Marriott on those. Can I just call Marriott and get the res. #'s or what? I want to do the "missing credit" thing for all of those stays some go back to 2009 so maybe I won't get credit for those, but now I want to try.



As SueDon posted, use the missing stay form and fax along with your folio. 
Going forward, be sure to present your card at check in as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2013)

The problem with past stays is that you must have a copy of your folio or at least your confirmation number to be able to even attempt to get any credit at all. Without either of those, you really can't even do a missing stay request.

Even with those, getting retroactive credit for timeshare stays is not easy. Best to always have your MR number attached to your reservation using the steps outlined in this thread before you even get close to checkin.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 9, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I'll bet that you are correct about that...it probably only does work for Marriott owners. Oh well...it looks like these points don't roll over from year to year, so I'd get Gold this year only to lose it in January? Maybe not worth the hassle now that I think about it. In the future, I will add my MR number to my res. before check-in though.



I think if you reach Gold it will last through 2014. If you just miss Gold, the extra nights will usually roll-over, so that you'll be that much closer to achieving Gold the following year.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, I have a really odd update to post, but it is a CONSISTENT odd update. 

So I get 7 nights credited from a random stay at Lakeshore Reserve back in May...that's it, just those 7 nights. I emailed the 3 folios that I still had to that email above, and I get an email back that they can't give me credit. I reply asking why, and they say that you have to have a charge to your room to get credit for the nights. Sure enough, that random stay in May had a charge to the room for a drink...none of the other stays did. Go figure From now on, I'll add the MR number to the res., show my card at check-in, AND charge something back to the room. Weird huh??


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 9, 2013)

m61376 said:


> I think if you reach Gold it will last through 2014. If you just miss Gold, the extra nights will usually roll-over, so that you'll be that much closer to achieving Gold the following year.



That makes sense...unfortunately I think I'll only have the 7 nights this year, so I don't know if they will roll over. I guess I'm close to silver lol. Too bad I didn't know about this before I stayed anywhere this year, because I have spent like 28 nights at Marriott in trades this year alone!


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 9, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> they say that you have to have a charge to your room to get credit for the nights.


Not true.  I've NEVER had a charge to my room at a Marriott timeshare stay, and I've got credit for all of them.

I would keep trying, until you get the resolution you want.

And in the future, definitely get it added in advance.  I know you can try to get credit after the fact, and I know you can add it when you check in or out, but I find that the amount of effort it takes (and the risk that you'll forget or that you won't get credit) increases as time goes on.  I like to get it out the way and not have to worry about it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Well, I have a really odd update to post, but it is a CONSISTENT odd update.
> 
> So I get 7 nights credited from a random stay at Lakeshore Reserve back in May...that's it, just those 7 nights. I emailed the 3 folios that I still had to that email above, and I get an email back that they can't give me credit. I reply asking why, and they say that you have to have a charge to your room to get credit for the nights. Sure enough, that random stay in May had a charge to the room for a drink...none of the other stays did. Go figure From now on, I'll add the MR number to the res., show my card at check-in, AND charge something back to the room. Weird huh??





MichaelColey said:


> Not true.  I've NEVER had a charge to my room at a Marriott timeshare stay, and I've got credit for all of them.
> 
> I would keep trying, until you get the resolution you want.
> 
> And in the future, definitely get it added in advance.  I know you can try to get credit after the fact, and I know you can add it when you check in or out, but I find that the amount of effort it takes (and the risk that you'll forget or that you won't get credit) increases as time goes on.  I like to get it out the way and not have to worry about it.



Unfortunately, that little tidbit about charging something to your room to ensure Elite Night credit IS sometimes true (again, maybe depending on which rep is processing?)  Although it's not a new oddity - it's been reported to TUG intermittently during all the years I've been reading here.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 9, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Not true.  I've NEVER had a charge to my room at a Marriott timeshare stay, and I've got credit for all of them.
> 
> I would keep trying, until you get the resolution you want.
> 
> And in the future, definitely get it added in advance.  I know you can try to get credit after the fact, and I know you can add it when you check in or out, but I find that the amount of effort it takes (and the risk that you'll forget or that you won't get credit) increases as time goes on.  I like to get it out the way and not have to worry about it.



I think it only applies sometimes when you are adding it after the fact. If you are adding it before hand you will always get the night credits.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Unfortunately, that little tidbit about charging something to your room to ensure Elite Night credit IS sometimes true (again, maybe depending on which rep is processing?)  Although it's not a new oddity - it's been reported to TUG intermittently during all the years I've been reading here.



Sue,

The idea of charging something to your room started back when Marriott didn't give elite nights credit for timeshare stays (owner stays or exchanges). Only "paid" stays counted for elite night credits. Sometimes if you charged to the room during your stay, you would get the nights credit. I think it was a processing error. Someone would see a stay at MVCI and a charge for $20 during that stay. They would incorrectly assume it was a paid stay and give the elite nights credit. 

This changed in July 2008. Marriott started to offer elite nights credit for timeshare stays. Since this change, you don't need to charge anything to your room. It is now the policy that you get elite nights credit for your stays if you get your MR number attached. 

The important thing is to get that MR number attached to the reservation, prior to arrival if possible. I called the platinum reservation number yesterday to add my number to an upcoming reservation. It took about 2 minutes.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 9, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Sue,
> 
> The idea of charging something to your room started back when Marriott didn't give elite nights credit for timeshare stays (owner stays or exchanges). Only "paid" stays counted for elite night credits. Sometimes if you charged to the room during your stay, you would get the nights credit. I think it was a processing error. Someone would see a stay at MVCI and a charge for $20 during that stay. They would incorrectly assume it was a paid stay and give the elite nights credit.
> 
> ...



Could I somehow call the platinum number and get retroactive credit still, or is this now a moot point for my previous stays (with nothing charged to the rooms)?

The rep. last night argued me that any trades in did not qualify for nights credited, and that the timeshare owner got credit for those lol. I think so many of their reps are sadly misinformed about a lot. It reminded me of calling RCI lol.


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Try this one. From, http://www.marriott.com/rewards/hotel-rewards/faq.mi

Send a copy of your eFolio to stay.add@marriott.com. You can also scan a copy of your printed hotel folio (bill) and email it to stay.add@marriott.com.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 9, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> The rep. last night argued me that any trades in did not qualify for nights credited, and that the timeshare owner got credit for those lol. I think so many of their reps are sadly misinformed about a lot. It reminded me of calling RCI lol.


There's a reason that the FlyerTalk mantra is "Hang up.  Call back.  Repeat until you get someone who can help you."

If a customer service rep doesn't know how to do something, thinks they aren't supposed to do it, thinks the policy is not to do it, etc., they will give you all sorts of excuses why they can't do it.  It's just not worthwhile to argue with them, try to escalate things to a supervisor, etc.  Just thank them for their time, hang up, and call back.  You'll almost always get someone else, and maybe they can actually help.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 9, 2013)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Could I somehow call the platinum number and get retroactive credit still, or is this now a moot point for my previous stays (with nothing charged to the rooms)?
> 
> The rep. last night argued me that any trades in did not qualify for nights credited, and that the timeshare owner got credit for those lol. I think so many of their reps are sadly misinformed about a lot. It reminded me of calling RCI lol.



I don't think platinum reservations can help you with past reservations. You need Marriott Rewards customer service. There are different numbers for reservations and customer service. Isn't customer service who you have been calling?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2013)

*I dug back through the archives for this one*

The problem is that I don't think there is any official written policy on whether II exchange and getaway timeshare stays count toward elite night credit. We only have an e-mail that was posted by a Tugger back in September 2008 in this thread.

It states the following:


> Please know that as of July 1, 2008, one elite night credit is earned
> for each night stayed during your designated ownership week. In
> addition to getting Elite night credit for your ownership stays,
> beginning August 1st, Elite members now receive benefits when staying at
> ...


Note that it indicates for "each night stayed during your designated ownership week". Now we can interpret that different ways. If I use my ownership week to exchange through II for another Marriott stay, I could be saying that I am staying during my designated ownership week. Marriott Rewards however may interpret this differently. It seems when trying to retroactively get elite night credit that they do indeed interpret "Ownership Stays" as staying on your ownership week at your home resort.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 13, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> ........
> 
> The important thing is to get that MR number attached to the reservation, prior to arrival if possible. I called the platinum reservation number yesterday to add my number to an upcoming reservation. It took about 2 minutes.



I agree on owner stays, it's that simple. And if they say they are NOT supposed to add II exchanges to the account, simply ask to them to try.  I usually call and say I just want to see all my upcoming Marriott reservations in my Marriott.com account.


----------

